# Enhanced TiVo features coming, what is it going to cost!



## calguy99 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi,

I recently go a message in my TiVo inbox tell me of some new features coming to TiVo Series 2 receivers. The message stated that users will be able to program recording remotely through the Direct v web page. Is this going to cost extra. The Message did not elaborate in that part. Are there any links to find out more?

Thanks


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Zero...


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

No extra cost.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

...except if you have your TiVo "hacked" for MRV/HMO...you'll lose those features if you update. That's a cost for MANY.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

From the 'features' that will be added, think I'll leave my phone line unplugged and continue to use the zippered features I enjoy.


----------



## calguy99 (Feb 17, 2004)

Will you be able to schedule recordings on a Windows Mobile cellular phone?


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

calguy99 said:


> Will you be able to schedule recordings on a Windows Mobile cellular phone?


The message says you have to do scheduling from directv.com. I'm wondering whether they will turn on broadband or just send a signal to the box that forces a call.


----------



## leftstrat (Apr 18, 2005)

I'd just love it if they'd open the home media system. I'm using a Linksys WMB54g right now to play tunes on the home stereo. I'd love to be able to have the features of one of the Dlink DSM units without having to buy one.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I do wish these updates applied to my SAT-T60 

Folders alone would be much appreciated... I know, I know...worn out topic...


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> I do wish these updates applied to my SAT-T60
> 
> Folders alone would be much appreciated... I know, I know...worn out topic...


+1. I feel the same way.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

I was happy to see that they are smart enough to realize we will not give up our tivos any time soon. Funny that they decided to add the ability to set shows to record via the web as I had this ability on my replay tv 7 years ago...but at least it is an update and I'll happily take it! 

I wonder if the units will call in more often to pick up the record messages from DTV? 

mark


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

I've speculated about this long ago, but I wonder since DTV can "hit" your box via the sat stream to enable a channel you purchased, or a PPV via the web, why they can't do the same to schedule a recording. The only catch is you'll have to decide ahead of time if you want it to override other recordings if you already have 2 recordings set.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> From the 'features' that will be added, think I'll leave my phone line unplugged and continue to use the zippered features I enjoy.


  :up:


----------



## prenger745 (Dec 27, 2001)

I am excited about these updates (maybe). I have the the Phillips dsr704 and 708 models so I assume I am going to get the updates. Looking on the back of the units it looks like they have USB ports. Will those be activated now so that I can schedule from the website? Will the usb ports be able to connected to my wireless network and get updates over the network so I can disconnect my phone?

Thanks in advance
Dan


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

I would *assume* nothing will change with the USB ports. I also *assume* they plan to implement the web setting abilities as ReplayTv did it...You set the website and when the unit calls in it will take the updated request to record or delete shows. If I remember correctly there are currently a couple law suits about the ability to pull the shows off the recorder and putting them onto an external device. Once these suits are taken care of (and assuming the decisions are favorable) then we may see the USB ports activated. At this time *they* only see the USB ports as a way to steal content and no other viable use... I would love the ability to connect my units to the Internet and download IP Tv shows like you can with the series 3 TiVos or add external drives like with the dish player... But I suspect that will not happen. At least we are getting an update and I will take it.  We will have to see what happens, since it says early 2008 it could be another year before the software is rolled out. 

mark


----------



## eddieras99 (Sep 2, 2002)

any idea on the web scheduling - will it just download the info nightly or can you schedule something and immediately have it update the unit? you know, you're at your inlaws and you forgot to record the game.... overnite update not as useful - god willing, i'd be home by then!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nobody knows. 
I imagine it's POSSIBLE to send info regarding recording setup to the units via sat, but I imagine the bandwidth for this is excessive, since they will send everyone's instructions to every Tivo.
Makes more sense to enable the usb networking, but since we're talking DTV who knows which route they'll take


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

The stupidist one....... that cost the least.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

eddieras99 said:


> any idea on the web scheduling - will it just download the info nightly or can you schedule something and immediately have it update the unit? you know, you're at your inlaws and you forgot to record the game.... overnite update not as useful - god willing, i'd be home by then!


How does it work on standard "non-DTV" Tivos that have this feature? I hear people say they are at work, hear about a program on that day and simply go to their work computers to schedule it. So that sounds pretty immediate to me.

Maybe in their case, when they use web scheduling, it sends a signal for Tivo to call their DVR and make the changes? Or maybe when they login to the web scheduling it might connect to their DVR right then to see if there are conflicts?

Just guessing - I don't know how the system works on non-DTV Tivos, but I know they have the same option...


----------



## sllerts (Feb 28, 2001)

rhuntington3 said:


> +1. I feel the same way.


I was so unbelievably happy...until I saw the end of the message that stated that my DR6000 and Hughes boxes were *not* getting the update! Argh! I guess it's still going to be TivoWeb Plus for me.

Steve


----------



## phatmatt (Mar 18, 2005)

I can't wait for the "recently deleted folder" option. Doe anyone know when (besides "early 2008") when these additions will take place?


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

How much do you pay a month? Trust me, it's in there.


----------



## MATT1981M (Jan 19, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> nobody knows.
> I imagine it's POSSIBLE to send info regarding recording setup to the units via sat, but I imagine the bandwidth for this is excessive, since they will send everyone's instructions to every Tivo.
> Makes more sense to enable the usb networking, but since we're talking DTV who knows which route they'll take


i would think that if the instructions were sent via sat, they would have the same sort of setup as they do with PPV and regular service broadcasts, and have them filtered by card, receiver, or tivo id's...


----------



## schampio (May 1, 2002)

I haven't seen the message arrive on my 5 Dtivo's yet (HDVR2's and HR10-250's) and I'd really like to get an idea of what has been stated. Anyone have it to post or a URL referencing it? I was getting ready to zipper and expand the HR10-250's but I might hold off for a bit if they're switching to a release 8 code base.


----------



## spahn (Mar 5, 2005)

i received a voice mail on my home telephone yesterday from dtv stating that changes to my directv tivo were coming and to "Stay Tuned".


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Hurry up and wait!

129 more days to go!


----------



## spec2 (May 26, 2002)

DTV left a pre-recorded message on my voice mail too telling me about the "great" new features. What is that about? They already left a message bug on my DTiVo. I didn't really need a reminder, and what's the point this far out anyway?

At the end of the message it said DTV and TiVo were continually working on new features. Do you think this means DTV is admitting they goofed by ditching TiVo in the first place and that there is a chance they'll bring back a HDTV TiVo? It's just curious to me that DTV would even care about us TiVo owners and would be trying to push us to their HD box.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

spec2 said:


> Do you think this means DTV is admitting they goofed by ditching TiVo in the first place and that there is a chance they'll bring back a HDTV TiVo?


I hope so.



spec2 said:


> It's just curious to me that DTV would even care about us TiVo owners and would be trying to push us to their HD box.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but those DTV-branded DVRs were part of a sweetheart deal with another Murdoch-owned business (or something like that). Didn't that buyout go through where now DTV is no longer owned by Murdoch? If so, then that opens up the field for other DVR companies (like Tivo) to court the DTV market.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

spec2 said:


> At the end of the message it said DTV and TiVo were continually working on new features. Do you think this means DTV is admitting they goofed by ditching TiVo in the first place and that there is a chance they'll bring back a HDTV TiVo?


No, it is more that there are a LOT of SD DirecTivos out there and it would cost a mint for them to replace them. So they want to keep customers happy and replacing all the hardware is prohibitively expensive.

Not so with the HD units. Much smaller population and there is a technological reason (new satellites and MPEG4) to push new hardware.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Dante101 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but those DTV-branded DVRs were part of a sweetheart deal with another Murdoch-owned business (or something like that).


At one time it was rumored that nds (murdoch) claimed to have written the base code for the new hd box while others said it was a concentric box through and through, while others say it was all done in-house by directv.

Heck, I've even read posts by folks (who claim to know of what they speak) that directv has no control over the features in an old dtivo and that these "new features" are only showing up because tivo finally decided to do it!

Evil Tivo,... *Evil, Evil Tivo!!*


----------



## spec2 (May 26, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> No, it is more that there are a LOT of SD DirecTivos out there and it would cost a mint for them to replace them. So they want to keep customers happy and replacing all the hardware is prohibitively expensive.
> 
> Not so with the HD units. Much smaller population and there is a technological reason (new satellites and MPEG4) to push new hardware.


Not sure I understand. I own my TiVo. Why would DTV have to spend a dime to replace it if I got tired of it (and trust me a few parlor tricks won't do any good once HDTV is real on the majority of programing). Also if I choose to replace my box I have to lease another, again, not at DTVs cost. Again, it would seem DTV would want people to ditch the TiVo box for theirs. They make more money w/ both the lease and the higher HDTV fee.


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

Would this s/w update come by Sat or phone line?


----------



## schampio (May 1, 2002)

In the early days it all came down through the phone line and took an hour or so to download and poor phone line connections resulted in lots of missed updates. Then they started dropping the upgrade slices into the tivo db through sattelite downloads with a daily call in to verify the box was authorized to perform the upgrade so it looked like it was coming through the phone line though these calls were less than a minute. Now the DTV CSR's adamantly claim its all through the phone line again and I might agree with them as the calling just before it got the 'pending restart' status for the 6.3e upgrade ran for over an hour again. Given the state of disinformation within the CSR knowledgebase and the shakey relationship with Tivo who can say with authority.


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> I do wish these updates applied to my SAT-T60
> 
> Folders alone would be much appreciated... I know, I know...worn out topic...


Hear you there, brother. Folders, my wife wants. I'd be happy with the limited undelete.


----------

